# Why are goats special to you



## The Goat (8 mo ago)




----------



## Nubian-Shepherdess (Aug 7, 2021)

Goats are special because farming is special. You give them care and they feed you. And for all of it, you are keeping traditions alive through taking the work to heart.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Goats are fun, challenging, rewarding, useful, cute, silly, annoying, independent creatures who we can provide for and they can in return provide for us. 😊


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Goats are special to me because of their personalities, uses, they keep me entertained, if I’m having a bad day all I have to do is go to the barn and I immediately smile. Goats (and a lot of other animals) sense your feelings and adjust their attitudes to help you. Another good reason goats are special to me is because I’ve pretty much grown up with them (since I was 4) and they are the only animal (besides dogs) that we’ve never completely gotten out of. We’ve been without cows, chickens, cats, and now I don’t have my horse anymore, but we’ve never sold off all the goats. And I don’t think I ever will unless something happens…


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

The goats keep the understory trimmed, and the vines, weeds, and briars are kept at bay in other areas. They have a job to do and are exactly perfect for the results I want to achieve. Added bonus is the demand for the composted manure soil that is created from what was once considered waste material. Their droppings are mixed with waste hay, bedding, autumn leaves and are composted into a spectacular garden medium.

Goats are curious, intelligent, gentle for the most part, cooperative unless a stubborn streak takes over, enjoy my company, can be affectionate as well as enjoy stroking, will follow along with me until we get to our destination or lead out on their own once the destination has become known. (The destination is subject to change without notice) It's been really interesting working/interacting with animals categorized with herd and prey instincts. They have taught me patience, how to achieve calm and deliberate mannerism when interacting amongst them and have accepted me as a two-legged herd matriarch.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

They are special to me because they keep my heart rate up lol 
Ok seriously  the whole reason I got goats was because I was a new mom, I went from working full time, at one time even had 3 jobs to a stay at home mom. The kids were obviously too small to really get in and get involved with the cattle so I got the goats for me to have a purpose and the kids to have livestock that were fairly safe for them to be around. They are still special to me because my kids can do anything with them, deliver kids, ultrasound them, man handle them, and learn the importance of so much with livestock and I don’t have a single worry. They still anger me to this day at times but when it comes to doing things that my kids can totally jump in and do and learn from it is absolutely worth the the crazy person (me) they are creating lol


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Goats are special, because of all the things we’ve have learned from them and all the laughter and joy they bring! I always look forward to when the time comes to feed at night and I love how they each have their own personalities. I never would have guessed how smart and quirky they are too. They seem to always be having a blast!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

How to even put this into words! Goats are special to me because they are my happy, it’s impossible for me to be anything but happy around them, I’ve had my goats since I was nine so I can’t imagine not having them! Their personality’s are so unique and each one is different and goats are so different than any other livestock my goats want to spend time with me even if I don’t have food ( they prefer me with food 😂 ) there is just something about them that is so special!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Because their goats lol


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Lil Boogie said:


> Because their goats lol


That’s enough of a reason! 😂


----------



## Rosiethebabygoat (Apr 27, 2021)

I didn’t even know I loved goats until I got my Rosie 💕 She’s my covid goat. Well more like my baby.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

I love the last pic of her with her lip stuck 😂


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

They're just nifty! I think they are so interesting and intriguing, I love studying their behaviors and figuring out what makes them tick. Sometimes they make me want to pull my hair out, but that honestly makes the successes even more rewarding! They are also genuinely sweet, affectionate animals. My dogs are the only other animals I have that just love spending time with me, no strings attached. And it's extra special when a prey animal trusts you enough to let you handle their babies, will follow you into scary situations, or let themselves be vulnerable with you.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

I wanted goats my entire life so at 32 I found my babies. Brother and sister, I took them home and bottle fed them for a year. We’re going on 10 years and I still love the pain in the butts!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is a love/ hate relationship, LOL 😂 

They can be so loving and sweet, to getting stuck somewhere, to being a pill while trimming/doctoring. They yell at you when they see you. Especially when it is feeding time and get even louder if you are late. 😳

Or they get into things they are not suppose to. 

My goats try to help, yet always get in the way.

After hard work cleaning out the barn and putting in fresh new shavings, they come in right away and thank you so much, by pooping and peeing in there. 🤨😱
But yet, I love my goats. 😊


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I grew up raising cattle, horses, pigs ,& chickens. Raised my kids thru 4H & FFA. Lived in town a few years, then bought a place in the country. It was overgrown, and a mess. So I wanted the land to be cleared,and to have livestock again. I receive a rescued Morgan Mare, that was abused. And I thought goats would help calm her & clear the land. So I went thru Langston University and learned all about goats😂🤣😂🤣 or so I thought. I bought 8 goats. I have 2 Kiko x boer does & 1 Myo Buck from that herd. The rest are registerd Boers, and a few Savannah x Boers. Ive laughed, cried, screamed as I chased the nut case goat down. Ive learned all kinds of emotions and stress I never thought possible. Ive walked out to 3month old kidd on top of the goat shed. Ive.pulled the same goat out of the same fence 4 xs🤯. Patience, yes they are still alive. Ive learned my limit. I sell crazy goats ( no Spanish on my property) and anyone that jumps fences. So after working all my life, I decide to raise goats for my retirement! Jokes on me, Im working more hours, more stress, than I ever had in my practice. 😂🤣🥰


----------

